# Quickie Flush Install



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone put a Quickie Flush on a 26 KBRS? I dropped mine off at Camping World yesterday for an installation, and they just called to tell me that they can't do it because the tank has rails on two sides and walls on two sides?? Does this make any sense?

PS, sorry that this got under towing issues. Definitely not a towing issue, but I don't know how to change that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is the first time I've heard this, but it might be true.

What walls are around the tank? I would say you could easily bore out a 3-4" diameter hole and then install the QF.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is the first time I've heard this, but it might be true.
> 
> What walls are around the tank? I would say you could easily bore out a 3-4" diameter hole and then install the QF.


I'm not sure what walls are around the tank. I guess I'll just have to bring it home take the belly off, and look. Do you know if there is anywhere to get a schematic of the layout of the tanks?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> That is the first time I've heard this, but it might be true.
> 
> What walls are around the tank? I would say you could easily bore out a 3-4" diameter hole and then install the QF.


I'm not sure what walls are around the tank. I guess I'll just have to bring it home take the belly off, and look. Do you know if there is anywhere to get a schematic of the layout of the tanks?
[/quote]

I think you'll get your schematics as soon as you drop the underbelly...


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is the first time I've heard this, but it might be true.
> 
> What walls are around the tank? I would say you could easily bore out a 3-4" diameter hole and then install the QF.


I'm not sure what walls are around the tank. I guess I'll just have to bring it home take the belly off, and look. Do you know if there is anywhere to get a schematic of the layout of the tanks?
[/quote]

I think you'll get your schematics as soon as you drop the underbelly...








[/quote]

\Dropping the underbelly just involves unscrewing a bunch of screws, right?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes ,I use a drill with a socket makes it so easy!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You might consider taking a piece of chalk with you as you do this. Then make a circle around each screw....this will help you when you go to reattach the underbelly. Finding the screw holes will never be easier.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, so here is in interesting story. I had picked up my outback on Thursday from the dealer and dropped it off at Camping world since they are about a mile away from one another. When I went this morning to pick up the outback from Camping world, I decided to pull out the rear slide just to make sure that they had fixed the problem that I brought it to the dealership for last week (the slide wouldn't go all the way out because it seemed to be off center and wouldn't clear the lock ins on one side.) Anyway, when I pulled the slide out, I noticed that I could see light coming through on the side that had more room, so I took it straight from Camping World back to the dealership. The dealership confirmed that the slide seems to have been installed crookedly. We'll see how they go about getting that one fixed









Anyway, while I was there, I asked the dealer about the issue that camping world told me about that wouldn't allow them to install the quickie flush. He said that they were crazy. He looked underneath and said that the underbelly hadn't even been removed at all! He said that Caming world probably saw that it was going to be more time consuming than what it was wort and decided not to do anything. What a joke! I can't believe that Camping World just flat out lies to it's customers! By the way, I had purchased a tornado on sale at Camping world with the intent on installing it myself. The dealer said he would do it for 1/2 hour labor ($55.00) since I have had to bring back my camper to fix the same basic problem that was supposed to be fixed last time! Camping World's flate install rate was $79.00, so it's worked out for the better, I guess!

Has anyone else ever had the problem with the slide being mounted wrong? The hole in the back seems to be cut out in the right place, but I think that the tracks on the ceiling are installed creeked or something!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats crazy. Either they are lazy or have some bad notes they were referring to. Happened for a reason I suppose! Good luck with the slide situation. That sounds odd.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

\Dropping the underbelly just involves unscrewing a bunch of screws, right?
[/quote]

Yes, but it sounds deceptively easy and I found it anything but easy. The problem I had was needing to undo the gas line to allow the underbelly cover to drop enough to get access to the tank. Once I got to the tank one side was blocked by a frame cross member but the other side was easy to get to. I would drop a small section of the cover and look inside, I'd be surprised if both sides were blocked. If you do take the underbelly cover off just make sure you keep track of the location of the short screws and the fresh water tank. They trim off about four screws (2 on each side) to keep from puncturing the fresh water tank. When I took mine off I first thought that the screws were just broken off but finally the light went off and I realized why they were shorter than the rest.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, but it sounds deceptively easy and I found it anything but easy. The problem I had was needing to undo the gas line to allow the underbelly cover to drop enough to get access to the tank. Once I got to the tank one side was blocked by a frame cross member but the other side was easy to get to. I would drop a small section of the cover and look inside, I'd be surprised if both sides were blocked. If you do take the underbelly cover off just make sure you keep track of the location of the short screws and the fresh water tank. They trim off about four screws (2 on each side) to keep from puncturing the fresh water tank. When I took mine off I first thought that the screws were just broken off but finally the light went off and I realized why they were shorter than the rest.
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up, Mark. I actually decided to have the dealer install it since they offered to do it for $55.00 in labor. I've seen some horror stories on this site about adding a quickie flush or tornado, and that headache is not worth it to me for $55.00, or even double that for that matter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> .....that headache is not worth it to me for $55.00, or even double that for that matter.


That is a great price to have them deal with it.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

forumcoach said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


Very nice install job! If you don't lower the underbelly, how did you know exactly where to cut the access hole?

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


Very nice install job! If you don't lower the underbelly, how did you know exactly where to cut the access hole?

Mark
[/quote]
Thats exactly how i did mine. I could feel the tank by pushing up on the underbelly. I measured where the center of the toilet was so i knew i was in the right tank then moved to the side opposite the toilet (the rear side in my case) to install the quickie. I closed the access with zip ties. make sit a lot easier to get to if you ever need to do repairs. like not removing all of the water in the hose before winter....I might be taking a look in here when i get it home....


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

I got my Outback from steve caseys which is literally next door to Camping World...

I say "got" but I don't pick it up for another 2 weeks.









I'll have to stock up while I am out there though.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

forumcoach said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


That is a nice install job. I just think that I might call the dealership tomorrow and have them cancel the install. It looks pretty straightforward the way that you did it, and it would sure be nice to have that access panel in case I need to get at the tornado down the road. If the dealer installs it, and I ever have to get to it, I will have no idea where it was actually put it. Thanks so much for the great pictures and explanations to go with them!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

4Griffins said:


> I got my Outback from steve caseys which is literally next door to Camping World...
> 
> I say "got" but I don't pick it up for another 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS on the net TT. You will like dealing with Casey's service. I deal with Gary Buck, and he has been great. I assume that you guys are in the Denver Metro area? We've got four Outbacker Families going up to Golden Gate State Park July 18th and 19th. If you are interested, you should check to see if there are any sires available and join us!


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


Very nice install job! If you don't lower the underbelly, how did you know exactly where to cut the access hole?

Mark
[/quote]

Hi Mark,

When I installed mine I removed enough screws from the underbelly to peek with a light. It is a lot of work to remove that underbelly, hopefully with the pictures you can locate yours rather easily. In addition, if the tornado ever does fail, it can be replaced in minutes with the access panel in place.

Ron


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the invite, but we have a spot in Mueller for that weekend.

We have Golden Gate reservations for June 19-21...

Maybe if there is some sort of Colorado Rally


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

4Griffins said:


> Thanks for the invite, but we have a spot in Mueller for that weekend.
> 
> We have Golden Gate reservations for June 19-21...
> 
> Maybe if there is some sort of Colorado Rally


I haven't heard of any rally in Colorado, but like you, I am a relatively new OUtbacker. Maybe we should think about something for next year? Enjoy Mueller. I haven't been there in quite a while.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

forumcoach said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


Thanks for the information guys!

I tried to drop the belly of my 25RSS this afternoon to install the quickie flush but was surprised (perhaps I shouldn't been) to see the ends of the tank against the frame rail. I then decided to try and drop the whole belly cover but decided against it due to having to loosen the gas line on the door side.

If the weather is nice tomorrow I'll cut an access panel like you did and install the quicke flush on the side of the tank.

Now..one question. It looks as though you installed your Tornado between the gray and black tank. Is there any advantage or suggention which side to install it on?

Actually...now the last one- how big is that access panel?? It looks to be about 1'.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine was about 12x12 i guess. Good luck tomorrow! it'll be no problem for ya!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> That is a good price for an install. The back side has lots of room for the install, you can look at photo's from my install on the same trailer if you like. Just check my page.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856


Very nice install job! If you don't lower the underbelly, how did you know exactly where to cut the access hole?

Mark
[/quote]
Thats exactly how i did mine. I could feel the tank by pushing up on the underbelly. I measured where the center of the toilet was so i knew i was in the right tank then moved to the side opposite the toilet (the rear side in my case) to install the quickie. I closed the access with zip ties. make sit a lot easier to get to if you ever need to do repairs. like not removing all of the water in the hose before winter....I might be taking a look in here when i get it home....









[/quote]

My Tornado is now done, and I have pics, but not quite yet.... My cutout ended uy being pretty much in the middle of the trailer. It was about 2' x 1.5'. I cut lengthwise and took a peak, and realized that I still wasn't close. I would estimate that you want to go into the tank about in the middle of the trailer. Make a 12" cut there and then take a look up there. Look towards the curbside. Then you can decide how far to go. It's an easy install. I have a lagre access panel, but that tape is really sticky, but not to a point that it can't be managed easily. I didn"t use anything to help hodl the underbelly when taping it back up


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> My Tornado is now done, and I have pics, but not quite yet.... My cutout ended uy being pretty much in the middle of the trailer. It was about 2' x 1.5'. I cut lengthwise and took a peak, and realized that I still wasn't close. I would estimate that you want to go into the tank about in the middle of the trailer. Make a 12" cut there and then take a look up there. Look towards the curbside. Then you can decide how far to go. It's an easy install. I have a lagre access panel, but that tape is really sticky, but not to a point that it can't be managed easily. I didn"t use anything to help hodl the underbelly when taping it back up


Congrats !! You will be happy you did it !!


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

My panel is in the center of my trailer as well. It isn't much bigger than 12" x 12". That black tape is great to work with for the belly, I wouldn't use the tie straps with mine if I did it again.

Congratulations on your install!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well...after trying to do the install this morning and cutting a hole in the belly....I'm back to square one







. There is a cross beam in front side of the tank....so to sum this up- the main I beams are running along side of the tank ends, a cross member is running across the front and then the grey tank is parallel to the back.

So, do I skip the intall, bore a 3" hole (which I do not want to do) or attempt to install it between the black and grey tanks (cutting a second whole in the belly)?


----------

